# Tesla scale model?



## BlueHorizon (Nov 27, 2018)

You mean a 3D CAD file like this? https://grabcad.com/library/tesla-drive-unit-3d-scan-1


----------



## Greenbeast (Jun 23, 2009)

BlueHorizon said:


> You mean a 3D CAD file like this? https://grabcad.com/library/tesla-drive-unit-3d-scan-1


That's pretty damn lightweight, only a few electrons


----------



## BlueHorizon (Nov 27, 2018)

Guess it's ready for a 3D printer..


----------



## janice robert (11 mo ago)

I have not made a lightweight scale model of the Tesla drive for mock-up. But I think you can make it easily by using a
3D Printer type machine.


----------



## taylor chamber (11 mo ago)

janice robert said:


> I have not made a lightweight scale model of the Tesla drive for mock-up. But I think you can make it easily by using a
> 3D Printer type machine.


I have a pre-owned Anycubic Chiron is this enough? I just owned it recently.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Any printer will work. You have to slice the model to fit the build volume, then glue it up.

Might take a couple of weeks to print...


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

You can also make it in CAD (Cardboard Aided Design)
Make up the basic shapes, 2 round parts either side and a oblong box shape in the middle. Should be close enough for a real rough mockup. could be done in wood too if you have those skills and tools, Or even just in thin sheet metal.

If you were going to do it on a printer, I'd probably look at slicing the model so you can print the surfaces, rather than chunks of the model, then join the surfaces together with some basic internal structure, or fill it with expanding foam, either way, even printing at a coarse resolution (2mm) and using a large nozzle, it'll still take a few days to do the whole thing.

If you really want to be awesome, Make a buck of each half out of wood or something solid, then vacuum form the halves and join them together. Do a model for the SDU, LDU and model3 motor, then sell the vac formed mockups to people/workshops


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

With Easter coming, and having a vacuum form, you can also sell hollow chocolate LDUs 😂

For many builds involving the LDU, CAD is not close enough. If you're building block-off plates, an LDU may not fit between the frame rails and using the model as a jig for fabbing a cradle or mount in situ is very difficult in CAD, and is unweildy using a real LDU.

There's the best way, there's budget constrained, there's half-assed craftsmanship -- room for every technique. How else do you get accomplished at notching a frame rail that you missed by 10mm?


----------

